

Free porn websites could be shut down within months, says David Cameron - mihwalski
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/free-porn-websites-could-be-shut-down-within-months-says-david-cameron-10429552.html

======
MatthewWilkes
> "David Cameron could force porn websites to shut down"

Could he? Really? I doubt it.

------
pavel_lishin
Business idea: external age-verification service for these sites to use.
Single-login that replaces the "please click on the over-18 button" landing
page, with age verification probably done via entering a credit card.

~~~
elechi
There are already many of those services. But many of those who are even
trying to be serious just ask for a credit card to verify that you're of age.
Not sure how else to check if someone is of age without massive privacy
issues, especially since the 'potential' customer could just lie.

------
Canada
Confirming age would require sites to identify users, which is a non-starter.
The sites would lose all their traffic from much larger markets than the UK.

